# C&C Generals 2 vermutlich Free 2 P(l)ay



## Shiny49 (15. August 2012)

Auf der offiziellen Facebookseite von Command & Conquer ist folgendes Bild aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/commandandconquer )

Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass das neue Generals 2 als Free to Play Titel erscheinen wird. Dies würde auch zu EA's vorherigen Kommentaren zur Zukunft von Spielmodellen passen.


Eigene Meinung: Nach Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Tiberian Twillight wird der C&C Serie nun der letzte Todesstoß versetzt, falls dies wirklich eintreten sollte. Den Kommentaren unter dem Build nach zu urteilen, sind ebenfalls viele andere Leute genauso empört.


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

Eine Quelle wäre nett  
Ich würds auf jeden Fall ziemlich schade finden wenn es zu einem Free 2 Play aber Pay 2 Win Spiel wird. Mich selber würde aber eh nur der Singleplayer und Gefechte gegen die KI interessieren. Der Multiplayer-Modus hat mich schon immer kalt gelassen, besonders da 90% der Spieler besser war als ich  Ich hab da lieber meine Ruhe beim Aufbau etc.


----------



## snaapsnaap (15. August 2012)

Nun ist es offiziell: C&C Generals 2 wird Free2Play - PC GAMES


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. August 2012)

Ich versteh nicht, warum F2P einem Todesstoß gleichkommen soll?
ICh freu mich drauf, jetzt sogar noch ein wenig mehr, in der Hoffnung, das F2P gut umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum F2P einem Todesstoß gleichkommen soll?
> ICh freu mich drauf, jetzt sogar noch ein wenig mehr, in der Hoffnung, das F2P gut umgesetzt wird.


 
Da ist das Problem. Free 2 Play heißt besonders bei Firmen wie EA das es Pay 2 Win wird, oder das man haufenweise Zusatzinhalte dazukaufen muss die am Ende noch teurer sind als das Spiel selber eigentlich wäre.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. August 2012)

Bin schon etwas enttäuscht. Ich hatte gehofft, ja fest geglaubt, dass Generals 2 ein ganz normaler Retail-Titel wird.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. August 2012)

Der entgültige Untergang der CnC Reihe! 

Singelplayer wird sicher madig gibt es nicht und im Multiplayer wird es wohl P2W geben, eben EA typisch!
Man muß sich nur mal tiberium alliances anschauen.

Mods wird es sicher auch keine geben.


----------



## DividedStates (15. August 2012)

BBBOOOOAAHHHH.... DER TAG WIRD JA IMMER BESSER!!!!

"MMMMAAAMMMAAA, wo hab ich nochmal meine Brandsätze?!"
- "Im Keller, mein Schatz!"


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2012)

Auch wenn C&C Generals zum F2P wird ist noch lang nicht gesagt das es deswegen gleich schlecht wird, wenn es auch nur ansatzweise wie Teil 1 wird sehe ich da eher ein Top Spiel was kommt.

Gabs zuletzt eigentlich auch mal nen Spiel wo es kein geschrei oder geheul gab, scheint ja das neue Motto im Jahr 2012 zu sein

mfg


----------



## macskull (15. August 2012)

Das scheint leider nur teilweise richtig zu sein, da EA auch nicht mehr von Generals 2 spricht, sondern nur noch von CnC...scheinbar hat man das mit Generals 2 mehr oder minder komplett gekippt.
Sehr schade das ganze...ich hatte mich auf das Spiel gefreut...aber so werde ich vermutlich einen Bogen drum machen. Eh sei denn EA schafft wider erwarten was vernünftiges und faires aus dem Free 2 Play Konzept zu machen

Quelle: Command & Conquer - EA

Mfg


----------



## mephimephi (15. August 2012)

Singleplayer Modus gibts auch nicht zum Release, Link 

Ruhe in Frieden Westwood


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2012)

Umpf - der komplette Singleplayermodus ist erstmal gestrichen...

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2012)

Was für eine _Verschwendung_...

Und ich hab mich schon so darauf gefreut, vor allem auch auf die SP-Kampagne und Mods und...


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

Warum nennen sie es denn erst Command & Conquer Generals 2? Sollen sie doch gleich noch so ein verdammtes MMO rausbringen und auf dieses ganze gedösel da scheissen. Diese verdammte Kackfirma zerstört einer meiner liebsten Spieleserien... Battlefield geht ja noch, aber jetzt C&C ? Verdammt da wäre es besser gewesen wenn sie wirklich komplett mit C&C aufgehört hätten, wie sie es angekündigt hatten. 

Man verdammte Kackfirma!  

Der SP wird bestimmt nur so ein Gammelding wie bei Battlefield. Schnell durch ohne weiteren Spielspaß. 
Für Maps und Einheiten darfste dann später bestimmt ordentlich blechen und ich könnte wetten das du immer Online sein musst um es zu spielen weil du dann immer mit so einer "coolen" Onlineplattform verbunden bist ähnlich wie im letzten grässlichen Teil... Gefechte gegen die KI müssen dann bestimmt auch freigekauft werden. Bestimmt gibt es für den MP dann auch ein paar coole Booster die z.B. dein Einkommen vergrößern und die Bauzeiten verkürzen. Natürlich alles für Geld und nur auf Zeit. 

Ich könnt grad kotzen, so sehr reg ich mich über EA und ihre verschissene Politik auf...


----------



## Shiny49 (15. August 2012)

Vielleicht habense Microsoft die Lizenz für "F2P" abgekauft. Macht ea das wie bei AoE-Online. Musst dir die Russen freischalten, wenn du sie spielen willst  Für Sammler musste auch bezahlen.


----------



## blackout24 (15. August 2012)

Roads?! How boring!

AIAIAIAIAIIA!!!!


----------



## XD-User (15. August 2012)

Alleine die Tatsache das man sich die Kampange ja sicherlich dazu kaufen kann ist für mich eine RIESEN Frechheit.
C&C ist wirklich sowas von tot jetzt... Warum erzählen die denn eig von einem Generals 2 wenn sie es canceln und dann in diesen Mist verwandeln?
Alleine aus den Aussagen und dem Interview von EA Cire Boah...

New Command & Conquer announced powered by Frostbite 2
Außerdem muss EA Frostbite 2.0 ja ziemlich hypen wenn man sich den Text anguckt.
Command & Conquer 2013 Official FAQ - Command & Conquer 365 - News - CNCNZ.com Forums

Meiner Meinung nach muss EA weg vom Fenster...


----------



## Zsinj (15. August 2012)

Hatte mich schon gefreut.
Aber so darf ich wohl Generals 2 geistig abhaken.


----------



## XD-User (15. August 2012)

Generals 2 ist ja auch gecanceld  auch wenn sie es noch nicht gesagt haben, kann man dem 1. Link von mir entnehmen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2012)

@ XD-User

Und warum soll EA weg vom Fenster? Die haben genug Top Titel im Program und viele die hir rumheulen kaufen die Spiele am Ende doch eh wieder

Erst kommt der große Aufschrei und dann wird das jeweilige Spiel gekauft bzw. als F2P gespielt und so wie die Spieler zum Teil drauf sind kann ein Publisher eben nicht jeden alles Recht machen. Wenn als F2P kommt stört mich das auch nicht, so kann ich es in ruhe testen und sehe dann ob es mir liegt oder eben nicht. Aktuell scheint ja eh EA der Sündenbock für viele zu sein, auch wenn ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann

mfg


----------



## Snorri (15. August 2012)

Letzten´s erst wieder C&C firestrom im LAN ( ja genau damals gabs noch lanmodus ohne inertnetpflicht) und mir ist aufgefallen wie sehr ich die alten zeiten vermisse. Wenn ich mit überlege wie viel hochkarätige spielfimen und entwickler es anno 2000 noch gab und welch kümmerlicher rest heute übriggelieben ist könnte ich heulen.

Crysis 2, diablo 3, far cry 2, c&c 4 usw. waren wenn man sie mit ihren wurzeln vergleicht nur noch ein schatten ihrer selbst.

Und wo sind die fortsetzungen guter spiele wie: wheel of time, Sacrafice, Gitzen kaputo, Freelancer, Freespace, aquanox usw. viele werden diese titel net mal kennen, waren aber alle eine klasse für sich und spielen qualitativ auch heute noch in einer ganz anderen liga.

schade um dem spielemarkt.


----------



## beren2707 (15. August 2012)

Ach EA, für einen echten Nachfolger von Generals hättet ihr von mir 50€ bekommen. Für ein Pay-to-Win oder was-auch-immer seht ihr von mir keinen Cent. Ich fasse es nicht, damit hat EA nach dem normalen C&C noch den letzten Ableger der Serie getötet! Bravo, wieviele Serien hat EA jetzt schon eigentlich versaut? NFS, BF, MoH, DA, C&C...


----------



## HGHarti (15. August 2012)

JA die guten alten LAn Party´s am We.
Freitags getroffen ein Rechner brauchte mindestens 1xWin neu,obwohl die Woche davor alles ging.
Aber wenn dann alle mal verbunden waren ging die Post ab.
Ein Generals 2 hätten wir mit sicherheit 2x gekauft.(eins für meine Frau eins für mich).
Aber so ist es in den letzten Jahren mit fast jedem Spiel gekommen,sie konnten uns die guten alten Zeiten nicht mehr zrück bringen.
Wo sind den heute noch solch Spiele wie BF 42,C&C serie,NFS,oder immer wieder gerne und lange gespielt Suddenstrike oder Total Anilation.Auch GP 4 war so ein Game.Da ga es noch Modies die ohne Internet aus kamen.
Zb GP4 an einem PC mit 4 leuten das war der hit.
Wir haben zum beispiel Battelfield 3 4x gekauft und 3 x wieder zurück gebracht(Weil es leider keine Bots hatte)
Obwohl wir eine Spiele verückte Familie sind ist Anzahl der Spiele die wir in den letzten Jahren gekauft haben gesunken


----------



## my_gen3 (15. August 2012)

Wenn es mit den allerersten C&C Teilen mithalten _könnte_, würden alleine durch den Wegfall der SP Teile viele Stunden Inhalt fehlen


----------



## Star_KillA (15. August 2012)

Es wird grottig und das wissen wir doch alle ...


----------



## nulchking (15. August 2012)

Warum heult ihr alle rum?
Freut euch doch dass das Spiel gratis wird, mit der Frostbite Engine zudem noch ein optischer Leckerbissen.
EA hat mit Battleforge bereits ein F2P "Strategie-Spiel" und dort ist es auf keinem Fall Pay2Win.
Interessant wäre ein System wie in Wargame European Escalation wo man mit erworbenen Punkten Einheiten freischaltet und verbessern kann.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon drauf


----------



## mephimephi (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> EA hat mit Battleforge bereits ein F2P "Strategie-Spiel" und dort ist es auf keinem Fall Pay2Win.



Erst selber aufregen weil alle "heulen" und dann so ne ******* schreiben...

Man konnte seit Release in battleforge mit RL Geld, Punkte kaufen und damit die besten jeweiligen Karten kaufen und hatte damit Vorteile, aber Hauptsache dumm was daher quatschen...


----------



## svigo (15. August 2012)

ich habs vorbestellt und nun?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. August 2012)

Och nö! Ich hatte C&C G2 auch im Auge, aber damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt. 

Da haben wir es jetzt wieder. Mit BF3 wurde Origin und der Premium Zusatz eingeführt - mit Erfolg, wie man sieht. Nun liegt es wieder an der Community, ob dieses Modell auch ein Erfolg wird oder nicht. Wenn es genügend zahlende Kunden gibt, dann hat EA in Zukunft auch keinen Grund etwas anders zu machen als bisher. F2P scheint ja mehrheitlich nicht gut anzukommen.


----------



## Bierfassl (15. August 2012)

Was für eine Enttäuschung und ich habe so sehr gehofft das endlich wieder ein gutes C&C kommt aber ich denke das war's dann den Pay2Win sehe ich absolut nicht ein. Ich habe außerdem immer sehr gern die Kampagne gespielt aber ich denke das dies dann hier ganz untergeht und wohl nicht anknüpfen kann.

Der alte Charme von guten Spielen geht immer mehr verloren und wird mit Füßen getreten. Wo führt das wohl noch hin...

Premium bei BF3 habe ich gerade noch so verstanden aber das geht dann doch zu weit. Für mich hat sich das dann wohl leider mit C&C erledigt.


----------



## nulchking (15. August 2012)

mephimephi schrieb:


> Erst selber aufregen weil alle "heulen" und dann so ne ******* schreiben...
> 
> Man konnte seit Release in battleforge mit RL Geld, Punkte kaufen und damit die besten jeweiligen Karten kaufen und hatte damit Vorteile, aber Hauptsache dumm was daher quatschen...


 

Mein Bruder hat keinen Cent ausgegeben und spielt da ohne Probleme mit, diese Vorteile sind so minimal, die werden durch können einfach weggemacht, welches du ja anscheinend nicht besitzt


----------



## OSche (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat keinen Cent ausgegeben und spielt da ohne Probleme mit, diese Vorteile sind so minimal, die werden durch können einfach weggemacht, welches du ja anscheinend nicht besitzt


 
Oh Mann jetzt auch noch beleidigend werden, was ?

Skill (Können) ist immer ein schönes Wort... Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen: dein Bruder ist (wahrscheinlich) noch in der Schule und kann 4 Std+ am Tag vor dem PC sitzen. 
Mit "Können" (wird groß geschrieben..) hat das leider wenig zu tun. Als Durchschnittsspieler kann man die Vorteile leider nicht so einfach *wettmachen*.

F2P bleibt P2W, denn nur mit bunten Fähnchen kommt niemals genug Geld in die Kasse. Schade das ich Generals 2 jetzt bei Amazon stornieren muss, hatte mich riesig gefreut.
C&C so eine große Traditionsmarke an die Wand zufahren, nur um die Masse zu erreichen, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Da kommen sofort die Erinnerungen an die alten Teile, die man im LAN-Modus mit Freunden gezoggt hat und die SP-Kampagnen. Traurig !


----------



## nulchking (15. August 2012)

Das nennst du beleidigend? Wie Süüüüüüß 

Die Vorteile die mein Bruder durch häufiges spielen hat, *könnte* ein arbeitender Ottonormalverbraucher halt durch den Kauf diverser Sachen wieder wett machen.
Wo liegt da das Problem?
Ob ich jetzt für 60€ ein Spiel kaufe oder alle 2 Monate für 10€ Premiumpunkte ist doch wohl dasselbe


----------



## OSche (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das nennst du beleidigend? Wie Süüüüüüß
> 
> Die Vorteile die mein Bruder durch häufiges spielen hat, *könnte* ein arbeitender Ottonormalverbraucher halt durch den Kauf diverser Sachen wieder wett machen.
> Wo liegt da das Problem?
> Ob ich jetzt für 60€ ein Spiel kaufe oder alle 2 Monate für 10€ Premiumpunkte ist doch wohl dasselbe


 
Irgendwie schon beleidigend, aber der grundlegende Respekt vor Menschen ist sowieso am austerben. Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie du einzuschätzen bist, viel Spaß im COD Multiplayer.

Genau, weil man Spiele ja auch nur 1 Jahr lang spielt ? Generation Konsumgeil ?
Und allein schon der Gedanke: Ich hab nicht so viel Zeit also kauf ich mir die Sachen, die andere haben ? 
Was passiert wenn die Leute mit genug Zeit auch noch kaufen ? Antwort, totale inbalance.


----------



## ich111 (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das nennst du beleidigend? Wie Süüüüüüß
> 
> Die Vorteile die mein Bruder durch häufiges spielen hat, *könnte* ein arbeitender Ottonormalverbraucher halt durch den Kauf diverser Sachen wieder wett machen.
> Wo liegt da das Problem?
> Ob ich jetzt für 60€ ein Spiel kaufe oder alle 2 Monate für 10€ Premiumpunkte ist doch wohl dasselbe


Ne das ist ein ordentlicher Unterschied: So zahle ich einmal 50€, egal wie lange ich Spiele und hab evtl nen LAN Modus und andersrum kann es deutlich mehr werden


----------



## nulchking (15. August 2012)

Kann, muss es aber nicht. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen irgendwas zu kaufen.
Und zum Thema LAN Modus, ich habe in letzter Zeit keinen Blockbuster gesehen der einen LAN Modus hatte, wozu auch?
Die Zeiten der LAN Partys sind vorbei


----------



## ich111 (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Kann, muss es aber nicht. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen irgendwas zu kaufen.
> Und zum Thema LAN Modus, ich habe in letzter Zeit keinen Blockbuster gesehen der einen LAN Modus hatte, wozu auch?
> Die Zeiten der LAN Partys sind vorbei


 Ne die sind nicht vorbei und nicht jeder hat einer 50000er DSL und es kann nie schaden, wenn man für den gleichen Preis etwas mehr erhält. Alzu viel Programmieraufwand kann dahinter nicht stecken, man muss eigentlich nur die Serverfiles ins Spiel integrieren


----------



## OSche (15. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Kann, muss es aber nicht. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen irgendwas zu kaufen.


Und genau da liegt der Fehler, irgendwann muss man um zu Gewinnen auch mal in die Tasche greifen und keiner spielt ein Spiel in dem er nur verliert.


----------



## ich111 (15. August 2012)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Fehler, irgendwann muss man um zu Gewinnen auch mal in die Tasche greifen und keiner spielt ein Spiel in dem er nur verliert.


 Nicht unbedingt, aber die großen Publisher werden das wohl so machen um alles Geld was zu holen ist zu holen

Dass es auch anders geht zeigt meiner Meinung nach LoL


----------



## nulchking (15. August 2012)

Wer sagt das man zum gewinnen Geld ausgeben muss?
Ich verstehe die Idee dahinter nicht?
Nur weil jemand ne supertolle Einheit hat für die er 50€ bezahlt hat, ist es nicht gleichzeitig ein Sieg für ihn...


Und, zum Thema CoD MP etc., ich habe mit dem Respektlosen Verhalten nicht angefangen.

Wenn es für euch ein Problem ist das Spiele gratis werden, holt euch ne Konsole  da der PC eh immer mehr in den Hintergrund rückt.
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das sie diesen Schritt gemacht haben, gibt schon genug Titel für die man 60€ hinblättert


----------



## Moritzz94 (15. August 2012)

> Die Zeiten der LAN Partys sind vorbei


Nein, das denke ich nicht. Die nächste ist in 2 Wochen geplant . Da ich zu der jüngeren Generation gehöre hatte ich von C&C bisher nur gehört. Trotzdem hat mich die News heute geschockt. Ich hätte EA nicht zugetraut das die den F2P Murks so schnell und rabiat durchsetzen. Und vor allem bei so einem Spiel das ja so gar nicht F2P aussieht und auch kaum Causalzombies anlockt. Dann müssen die ja ziemlich im Gameplay aufgeräumt haben um letztere dazu zu bringen das zu zocken . Hoffentlich geht dieses wahnsinnige Experiment in die Hose, sonst sehe ich schwarz für die Zukunft . Schon schade was aus unserem Hobby gemacht wurde. Und wie schnell das ging! Stellt euch mal vor, vor nur fünf Jahren musste man selbst beim DLC-Meister Activision keine DLCs kaufen, sondern bekam Content per Patches nachgeliefert. Einfach so. Ohne was zu zahlen.
Btw könnt ihr mir ein gutes C&C für die nächste LAN empfehlen? 

MfG


----------



## my_gen3 (15. August 2012)

Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Btw könnt ihr mir ein gutes C&C für die nächste LAN empfehlen?


 
Generäle, oder wie die deutsche Version von 2003 heißt..


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Generäle, oder wie die deutscher Version von 2003 heißt..


 
Generals -> Generäle. 
Ansonsten ist Tiberium Wars noch ganz gut, weiß aber nicht ob das noch einen LAN-Modus hat.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2012)

Tiberium Wars oder aber Kanes Rache, kann man beide über Lan spielen

mfg


----------



## my_gen3 (15. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Generals -> Generäle.
> Ansonsten ist Tiberium Wars noch ganz gut, weiß aber nicht ob das noch einen LAN-Modus hat.



Ja, die englische Version wurde damals auch indiziert.
Tiberium Wars hat noch einen LAN Modus.


----------



## hotfirefox (16. August 2012)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Generäle, oder wie die deutsche Version von 2003 heißt..


 
Lieber Tiberium Wars/Kanes Rache!
Bei Generals kommt viel zu oft die Meldung "Spieldaten asynchron"

Auserdem ist die Bruderschaft viel heimtückicher und böser als die GBA


----------



## Leandros (16. August 2012)

Das Spiel kann man dann also auch abhaken. So langsam geht mir EA echt auf die meine goldenen Cojones mit ihrer verdammten Firmenpolitik.



BlackPredator schrieb:


> F2P bleibt P2W,


 
Ach ehrlich? Seit wann können die Hero Styles in DotA 2 das Game für dich einfacher machen? 
Das ist einfach nur Mist, es gibt auch vernünftige F2P Spiele von vernünftigen Publishern. Nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Kondar (16. August 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Spiel kann man dann also auch abhaken. So langsam geht mir EA echt auf die meine goldenen Cojones mit ihrer verdammten Firmenpolitik.
> 
> 
> Ach ehrlich? Seit wann können die Hero Styles in DotA 2 das Game für dich einfacher machen?
> Das ist einfach nur Mist, es gibt auch vernünftige F2P Spiele von vernünftigen Publishern. Nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


 
na bei gefühlten 95%+ aller F2P ist es aber so das es auch P2W ist.

@Thema
mmm einziger Vorteil ist das man es sich mal anschauen kann (früher auch Demo genannt).
Das letzte CC war ja nicht mal Mittelmaß sondern totaler Mist; das sollte man doch steigern können.
(hoffen wir mal positiv)


----------



## ImNEW (16. August 2012)

WHAT?!?!?! Warum macht EA so etwas? Warum? Ich glaub von EA hol ich mir bald kein Spiel mehr-.-


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Lieber Tiberium Wars/Kanes Rache!
> Bei Generals kommt viel zu oft die Meldung "Spieldaten asynchron"


 

Ich kenne das mit den Spieldaten Asynchron von Tiberium Wars / Kane´s Wrath.
Zudem konnte man die Engine damals mit den Scrin jedes mal zum abstürzen bringen, wenn die jetzt mit der Frostbite 2 Engine auffahren und auch noch Free 2 Play machen


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da ist das Problem. Free 2 Play heißt besonders bei Firmen wie EA das es Pay 2 Win wird, oder das man haufenweise Zusatzinhalte dazukaufen muss die am Ende noch teurer sind als das Spiel selber eigentlich wäre.


Voreingenommener Käse!
Bei den meisten free to play Titeln gibt es immer die Möglichkeit durch eine Einmalzahlung den gesamten Inhalt freizuschalten, ählich dem Premiumpaket bei BF3.
Also, haltet doch erst einmal die Füße still.^^

MfG


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (16. August 2012)

Warum muss ein Spiel welches ich mal echt gut fande und ich seit der Kindheit kenne so dermaßen vergewaltigt werden. EA du bist echt für die Tonne!


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2012)

> Voreingenommener Käse!
> Bei den meisten free to play Titeln gibt es immer die Möglichkeit durch eine Einmalzahlung den gesamten Inhalt freizuschalten, ählich dem Premiumpaket bei BF3.
> Also, haltet doch erst einmal die Füße still.^^
> 
> MfG


Ich habe genug Erfahrung im Bereich free 2 play gesammelt. Bestes Beispiel dürfte z.B. Bigpoint sein, P2W vom feinsten. 
 Beziehen wir uns doch z.B. mal auf F2P-Shooter.  Okay da haben wir Blacklight z.B. was ganz "okay" ist was dieses Modell angeht... Und weiter? Combat Arms, Crossfire, Operation 7, Blackshot, AvA und was ich nicht sonst noch alles gezockt habe.  Wenn du es mit Ingame-Währung freispielen kannst, dann in den meisten Fällen nur auf Zeit und für verdammt viel Kohle was bedeutet das du sehr viel Zeit investieren musst um mit den anderen Cashwhore´s mithalten zu können. Wie oft wurde ich nicht schon von Leuten plattgemacht weil sie einfach Geld ins Spiel gesteckt hatten und so einige Vorteile deswegen besaßen. Spiele mit einem ähnlich fairen Modell wie z.B. League of Legends gibt es deutlich zu wenige. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die die mir bekannt sind an einer Hand abzählen... 
Dazu beudetet Free2Play in meinen Augen auch gleichzeitig mehr Cheater da sie sich nicht ein komplett neues Game kaufen müssen, sondern sich einfach nen neuen Account erstellen und weiter cheaten wenn sie dann überhaupt gebannt werden. Sowas ist ein richtiger Spielekiller. 

Klar F2P ist toll wenn man das Game mal anzocken möchte aber für genau sowas gabs damals etwas das man "Demo" nannte.


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2012)

Trotzdem würde ich es vermeiden den Teufel an die Wand zu malen, wenn man noch nichts genaues weiß. Wie gesagt, f2p heißt nicht automatisch das es nur Microtransaktionen als Zahlungsvariante gibt, sondern eben auch Komplettpakete. Gutes Beispiel ist EQ2.

MfG


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich es vermeiden den Teufel an die Wand zu malen, wenn man noch nichts genaues weiß. Wie gesagt, f2p heißt nicht automatisch das es nur Microtransaktionen als Zahlungsvariante gibt, sondern eben auch Komplettpakete. Gutes Beispiel ist EQ2.
> 
> MfG


 
Gestern war ich allerdings so schon genervt und die Meldung das es Free 2 Play wird hat mich dann wirklich sauer werden lassen, deswegen auch der ziemlich negative Text  
Aber gut bei EQ2 mag da so sein, aber wir reden hier von EA und einen ziemlich bekannten Titel bzw einen Titel durch den sie denken das sie viele Kunden bekommen, was wohl auch so sein wird. EA sieht C&C wieder als Cashcow und will natürlich ordentlich melken


----------

